# Groover Service near South Denver



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

The only one I found in your area (14 miles away)

https://rvdumpsites.net/#!21457&query=sitedetails

There is a directions link as well.


----------



## 1mauisurf (Apr 13, 2010)

Most local water treatment plants have free dumping.


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

Waterbob83, your in Highlands Ranch? Just go over to Cabelas, they have an RV dump, no water, so take a 5 gallon jug with you. Have fun.


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Weins Park ,August 25th -Douglas County Republican Picnic


----------



## waterbob83 (Sep 11, 2009)

Thank you, everyone, for the replies.



> The only one I found in your area (14 miles away)
> 
> https://rvdumpsites.net/#!21457&query=sitedetails
> 
> There is a directions link as well.


That is a helpful website. Another one that was given to me is www.sanidumps.com, if it helps anyone.





1mauisurf said:


> Most local water treatment plants have free dumping.


I checked with the one near my house...no luck!



> Waterbob83, your in Highlands Ranch? Just go over to Cabelas, they have an RV dump, no water, so take a 5 gallon jug with you. Have fun.


Didn't know that was an option. Unfortunately, the one in Lone Tree is out of service at this time. The person I spoke with said the were not sure when/if it would reopen.



> Weins Park ,August 25th -Douglas County Republican Picnic


Viable option, but I wouldn't want to deal with opening my own tank after that long!


----------



## Quiggle (Nov 18, 2012)

Im not sure where your going or coming from but when I lived in the front range i always made sure to hit the one in fruita off of 70 when headed back east.


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

I thought the platte was Denver's shit disposal system...the bums sure use it that way.


----------



## yardsells (Jul 14, 2014)

I've used these folks. They're comfortable with river groover folks.
Self service, $15.00 fee. 

Trailer Storage Englewood &Denver | RV Boats


----------



## waterdude (Apr 20, 2017)

Helpful information! And actually the comment regarding the S. Platte isn't far off. It is one of the only real rivers in the country where wastewater effluent from a metro area contributes the majority (69%) and at times the full amount (100%) to total streamflow. Something to think about before running it, perhaps...

https://pubs.usgs.gov/circ/circ1167/circ1167.pdf


----------



## ciggyboy (Mar 7, 2008)

Your neighbors lawn is alway a great spot... Close, convenient, and FREE!


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

waterdude said:


> Helpful information! And actually the comment regarding the S. Platte isn't far off. It is one of the only real rivers in the country where wastewater effluent from a metro area contributes the majority (69%) and at times the full amount (100%) to total streamflow. Something to think about before running it, perhaps...
> 
> https://pubs.usgs.gov/circ/circ1167/circ1167.pdf


Oh yeah, not to gross anyone out but...

If you check out the hydrograph, you'll notice that there's a significant fluctuation in flow throughout the day, similar to runoff graphs during snowmelt season (but for different reasons). That's because the SP is an "effluent-dominated stream." The peaks are from when the outfall from the treatment plant spikes due to the heavy load from the daily "morning flush." Fortunately the Metro plant outfall is below Confluence Park.

SOUTH PLATTE R AT 64TH AVE. COMMERCE CITY, CO.


----------



## almortal (Jun 22, 2014)

There is no point cleaning your groover if you're just going to get it dirty again.


----------



## dbertolad (Feb 11, 2015)

waterdude said:


> Helpful information! And actually the comment regarding the S. Platte isn't far off. It is one of the only real rivers in the country where wastewater effluent from a metro area contributes the majority (69%) and at times the full amount (100%) to total streamflow. Something to think about before running it, perhaps...
> 
> https://pubs.usgs.gov/circ/circ1167/circ1167.pdf


Yes, but this only applies to downstream of the metro Denver wastewater plant, around 66th and York. Most people who are running the SP are upstream of that. Still not necessarily "clean," but not 100% wastewater either.


----------



## Chopper (Jun 12, 2014)

I have dumped mine at Bear Creek campground. If you are the daring type and only use it for family stuff, use your toilet to dump into....(wait til the wife is out shopping..Gas mask preferred) but as long as your are not coming back from a trip with a bunch of buddies that choose to use a half a roll of paper towels, your home toilet should be able to handle it..with a few rounds of flushing.


----------



## Rojo (May 31, 2012)

Those two 4" caps in front of nearly every suburban home work as well as the paid RV stations.
I set my converted rocket box on a five gallon bucket for added height so the flex hose can angle straight down to the pipe closest to the house. No garden hose adaptor in the way on my lid, so I just keep the lid off and gently stream in the water with the RV gate valve pulled open. Stir with a long stick if necessary to wash contents down 4" flex house.
Finish up with the jet spray or brush and final rinse with bleach, close valve and snap on the lid to shake bleach solution occasionally for an hour. Some store a handful of briquettes in the can to further deodorize. Also store the seat and biffy bag with tp, chemicals and hand wash items for future trips.
Some spread a sheet of wax paper over top before snapping on the box lid when flips/sloshes are expected, but then you have to deal with the dirty wax paper, which should not be put down any drain.


----------

